

A Lot Of People Have Already Left Clinkle - jgalt212
http://www.businessinsider.com/clinkle-employees-depart-2013-11

======
21echoes
so let me get this straight... over the course of three years, 19 people (many
of them not full time employees) have left a 70-person company founded by
students? and this is news?

